
Jekyll 3.0 Released - robin_reala
http://jekyllrb.com/news/2015/10/26/jekyll-3-0-released/
======
nbaksalyar
After a seamless upgrade it's already generates pages 20% faster. Eager to try
the incremental mode. Good job! :)

On an unrelated note: nice to see that more and more projects adopt a code of
conduct! That's a thing that most of open-source project communities should
have by default.

